# Gorgeous blue tortie Selkirk Rex Variant 3 years Must be ONLY cat



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

It's with a heavy heart I post this. Since being speyed Lottie has been terrible with the other cats. She is an out and out bully but absolutely adorable and affectionate with people.

She urgently seeks a home without any cats at all where she can be centre of attention and will not have dominance battles with other cats. Please pm me if you can offer a special home to this gorgeous cudlebug


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Could you put a Photo of her on here. Just might help.
Sadly I can't have her as we already have cats.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

If you can't home her and you want us to help find a rescue to take her, then do feel free to email us at [email protected]


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks honey - I am thrilled to confirm that Lottie will be going to live as a pampurred puss with my friend's parents where she will be cossetted and in charge of her own slaves :thumbup1:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great news


----------

